# Identification of usuba



## Kkuubbaa (Nov 9, 2021)

hey, can anybody help me identify the knife. I think it's tojiro. regards


----------



## adam92 (Nov 9, 2021)

It is not Tojiro, Kanji is Sakai Yamatsuka, should be make by Shougo Yamatsuka.


----------

